# What's the BEST ring sling!?



## 1love4ever

My baby is due July 29, hottest part of the year, and I'll be gardening a lot, etc. I want a thinner material (I have a Hotsling that is thick cotton and baby sits way down in it- too hot!) sling, and havent had the best of luck with carriers in the past anyway, so wanted to try the Ring sling, seems to fit all my criteria!! So my question, which is the best one??? I was looking at some on etsy, but I just dont know if they will be quality slings, if I am getting a good product, etc. Anyone actually have a ring sling that they LOVE? Who is experienced in ring slings? No I have no babywearing group or LLL group anywhere even remotely close to me, so online is all I've got!! If you can recommend something please do!! Also open to buying one used if anyone has one they want to part with?? 

Thanks!!


----------



## katinanna

maya wrap makes a great ring sling and it's easy to order. amazon carries them. Ring slings are my favorite carrier...

Good luck!


----------



## cantora87

I started out with a Hava sling, which was beautiful but just "too much." It had padded rails, which made snugging it up for a newborn difficult. The fabric was machine-woven cotton, so not as breathable. I returned it.
Switched to a Maya wrap sling and love it! Much simpler. Fabric is hand-woven and thus more breathable and has more of a natural "give" to it. It's been great for my DS, now 10 weeks.
Gauze and mesh slings also are great, but I've only seen them in my group--not sure who sells them.


----------



## Alaura5

I LOVED the comfy Joey linen ring sling for my summer baby. We used it constantly. It was super comfortable for both of is. In fact, I'm done with babies for the time being







, and was planning to sell it--send me a message if you're interested and I can send you some pictures before I list it elsewhere.


----------



## hillary77

Love my mayawrap...it's the best. Works for us in Hawaii.


----------



## chel

Love my upmama sling.


----------



## 1love4ever

Sent you a message Alaura5, Does anyone have a medium Maya wrap sling for sale by chance??? They're so expensive on Amazon!! Anywhere I can get them used? I hear there's a baby carrier BST facebook group, anyone know what it is by chance? Thanks


----------



## rookiemtnmama

I LOVE my Maya ring sling...definitely my go- to carrier!!


----------



## cantora87

@1love4ever: I got my Maya on eBay for about $35. There were several listed, some more than others, so maybe try your luck there!


----------



## Midwesterner04

Have you checked out Sleeping Baby Productions at all? Jan has a selection of in-stock slings in a variety of fabrics (the website "rates" the fabrics in terms of suitability for hot or cold weather, softness for newborns or supportive strength for toddlers and so on. She usually ha available some wrap conversions, which are amazing), and her pleated shoulder style is sooo comfortable. Her prices are very reasonable. If I had discovered Sleeping Baby Productions earlier, I'd only have one carrier (my SBP wrap conversion ring sling) instead of several. I use my ring sling with my 2.5 year old regularly, while the SSC and wraps more frequently hang in the closet. I love it.


----------



## 1love4ever

Cool Midwesterner, no I havent even heard of that can u provide a link? Sounds great! Doesn anyone have any slings that the recommend Against?? Thank you!!


----------



## Midwesterner04

Here is a link to Sleeping Baby Productions (often known as SBP): http://www.sleepingbaby.net/slingified.php. There is also a swap of gently used SBP slings on Facebook, if you are a member: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Sleeping-baby-productions-sling-swap/204119742991206?ref=ts&fref=ts. Many of them are also sold on The Babywearer.com; some people also have luck on DiaperSwappers. HTH!


----------

